# Using a wicket to measure your dog's height



## pitbullmamanatl

I have seen numerous times on here where people say my dog is 15" blah blah etc and when I ask if they used a wicket they reply, "No,measuring tape".

Using anything other than a wicket to measure a dog's height is inaccurate.








This is a wicket. 








You stack your dog then drop the arm down til it rests on the withers and then look at the measurement. Not the back or the neck.

Here's an example of what it looks like... please excuse the poor stacking job as you need two people to do this, one to stack and one to measure but I was doing both while my 6yr old took the picture lol but you get the idea.








CH Shox is right at 17".

Hope this helps.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

I need to get me one of those. I use measuring tape as a guess but know it's not accurate.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Great post!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Cain's Mom said:


> I need to get me one of those. I use measuring tape as a guess but know it's not accurate.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is usually not very close to the actual height either lolol


----------



## Voodoochild

Hi, where do you purchase a "wicket"?


----------

